

Idea Sunday - alecsmart1

Continuing the tradition for the second sunday of the month...
======
ColinWright
Time for people to get their acts together over this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7728066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7728066)

Also, it's largely been killed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693640)

